# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Dropbox khuyến cáo nên thay đổi mật khẩu ngay lập tức

## sccom123

*Nếu bạn đang sử dụng Dropbox, thì hãy lập tức thay đổi mật khẩu bảo vệ đồng thời kích hoạt tính năng bảo vệ 2 lớp vì lỗi hệ thống vừa xảy ra cách đây không lâu.*
*>>Các bạn có thể tải về bản cập nhật mới nhất của Dropbox tại đây!*
*[replacer_img]
*
Ngay sau khi sự cố mất dữ liệu xảy ra, Dropbox đã đưa ra lời khuyên cho cộng đồng người sử dụng cần nhanh chóng thay đổi mật khẩu của mình. Nếu bạn cố gắng sử dụng bất kỳ sự kết hợp nào, nó sẽ cho bạn biết rằng mật khẩu của bạn đã hết hạn.
Neowin có thể xác nhận rằng một số tài khoản là có thật và điều này dường như là một vi phạm về an ninh hợp pháp như chúng ta đã thấy có một số các thông tin tài khoản bị rò rỉ xác thực đến máy chủ của Dropbox.
Trong khi Dropbox có hành động nhanh chóng, chúng ta biết rằng có nhiều người sử dụng cùng một mật khẩu trên nhiều trang web. Bởi vì điều này, tốt nhất là giữ tất cả các mật khẩu của bạn trên một trang web cụ thể để nếu có sự vi phạm, bạn không cần phải thay đổi thông tin trên tất cả các trang web. Cho dù trang web đó có xác thực hai bước, đó là cách tốt nhất để kích hoạt chức năng này.
Không cần phải nói rằng điều này sẽ làm tổn thương uy tín của Dropbox nhưng nó cũng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến toàn bộ ngành công nghiệp mà như một số người dùng đã lo lắng quá về các công ty có khả năng lưu trữ nội dung của họ.

----------

